# Collet closer from Grizzly



## doc1955 (Feb 17, 2010)

When I purchased my lathe I also got the collet closer attachment at the same time.
While setting it up I had to modify lathe cabnet even thought it was suppose to fit. I was never happy with the way it worked.It always hung up and wouldn't release the way it should of. Well I got fed up with it and took it apart and found nothing was deburred and the part that screwed into the spindle was not hardened and the cams gouged up the surface. So I spent some time deburring and then ground a radius on the end of the cams the way I thought it should be. Well after assembly it now works the way it should. I may it the future case harden the part that screws into the spindle.











Part not hardened the way it should be so may never hold up especially when interface parts aren't deburred.





Notice sharp edges not deburred at all.









Here debured but before I decided to put a nice radius on end of cam.





Here I have gound a radius and buffed end.









Also buffed where cam rides.

If it continues to preform the way it does now I will be very happy with it I should of done this right away instead of waiting until I agitated me to no end!
 It was just a little side trip but IT WORKS NOW!


----------

